# Fish finder



## adamsoa (Oct 29, 2007)

I want to find a decent fish finder for my canoe and small john boat. I dont want to spend more than the boats are worth, just something that I can put on and use while I troll around.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

Cabelas most recent ad for Father's Day had a black and white humminbird for $69.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

The new replacement for the old Fishin Buddy would be a good choice.
It's all built into one unit and has a holster that clamps to the side of the boat-canoe-pontoon.


----------



## adamsoa (Oct 29, 2007)

What is the name of the replacement?


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Here you go.
http://www.cabelas.com/product/Humminbi ... l+Products


----------

